# Videokurs: KNX/ETS Fibel; Ein Videokurs und Nachschlagewerk zum KNX Protokoll



## torben_99 (17 September 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe auf der Online-Videokursplatform Udemy einen Kurs zum Thema KNX/ETS5 eingestellt.
Über folgenden Link erhalten Sie den Kurs 50% günstiger.

Über den Kurs:
In diesem Kurs über das KNX-Protokoll und der Inbetriebnahme-Software „ETS5“ befassen wir uns mit dem KNX-Protokoll und der Bedienung und Parametrierung innerhalb der Software „ETS5“.
Behandelt werden dabei wichtige Grundlagen zur Inbetriebnahme einer KNX-Anlage. Dazu gehören unter anderem die verschiedenen Medientypen, verschiedene Komponenten, wie Sensoren, Aktoren und Systemkomponenten, welche näher betrachtet. Auch der digitale und physische Aufbau eines KNX-Netzwerkes mit Topologie, physikalischen Adressen, Kommunikationsobjekten und Gruppenadressen wird erläutert.
Nachdem wichtige Grundlagen über das KNX Protokoll behandelt wurden, beginnt die Arbeit in der ETS5. Dort werden zuerst die verschiedenen Funktionen innerhalb der ETS5 aufgezeigt, um später im Kurs wichtige KNX Funktionen parametrieren zu können. Diese werden dann an KNX-Geräten demonstriert und verschiedene Parameter getestet und erläutert.

Über mich:
Ich bin Elektroniker für Energie- und Gebäudetechnik und befinde mich aktuell in Meisterausbildung. Vor meiner Ausbildung habe ich schon 4 Jahre als Praktikant in einem Fachbetrieb für elektrische Gebäudeausrüstung gearbeitet. Dort war ich mit einem Elektromeister als unterstützender Programmierer für Gebäudeautomationen tätig.
In dieser Zeit habe ich bereits Erfahrungen mit diversen Feldbusprotokollen machen dürfen. Mit folgenden Protokollen habe ich bereits in mittleren und kleineren Projekten gearbeitet: KNX,lonworks,SNMP, DALI und Modbus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Torben Ledermann


----------



## GLT (17 September 2019)

Interessant - Du bist als KNX-Trainer zertifiziert?
Die Bescheinigung von selbsternannten Trainern ist für die Tonne, da von niemanden anerkannt - es gilt einzig das KNX-Zertifikat.


----------



## torben_99 (17 September 2019)

Nein ich bin kein zertifizierter KNX-Trainer, daher stelle ich auch kein KNX-Zertifikat aus.


Allerdings ist der Kurs in Zusammenarbeit mit einigen KNX-Herstellern und Unterstützung der KNX-Association entstanden und soll 
als Ergänzung, wie beispielsweise ein Fachbuch, dienen. Dieser ersetzt aber nicht die klassische KNX-Schulung, sondern dient der Einarbeitung und dem Kennenlernen in das KNX-System.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 September 2019)

Das ist mal wieder typisch deutsch.

Man reitet auf dem Papier herum und schaut gar nicht, was der Kandiat kann – obwohl es letztendlich darauf ankommt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 September 2019)

Also ich finde das Angebot auch ganz gut. Für mich zählt auch nicht, was der Trainer für Zeritfikate hat sondern was er kann
und wie er Wissen vermittelt.


----------



## Captain Future (20 September 2019)

GLT schrieb:


> Interessant - Du bist als KNX-Trainer zertifiziert?
> Die Bescheinigung von selbsternannten Trainern ist für die Tonne, da von niemanden anerkannt - es gilt einzig das KNX-Zertifikat.



Lernen war noch nie für die Tonne.......


----------



## GLT (20 September 2019)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Lernen war noch nie für die Tonne.......


Behauptet auch keiner.

Wer aber ein "Zertifikat" anbietet, sollte über dessen Eignung  auch Aussagen treffen oder sich nicht über Nachfragen Wunder. Für den TE kein Problem:s12: für manchen Mitposter wohl schon.

So legen sich manche Stellen quer, wenn man die Zertifikatsprüfung absolvieren möchte, ohne deren Vorbereitungskurs absolviert zu haben., Dementsprechend könnte ein Interessent hier Zeit und Geld sparen - das ist aber somit nicht der Fall bzw. evtl. Hürden nicht geringer.


----------



## torben_99 (20 September 2019)

Die Abschlussbescheinigung, welche von der Platform Udemy leider automatisch beworben wird, ist lediglich eine Bescheinigung darüber, dass der Kurs zu 100% bearbeitet wurde. Diese ist natürlich nicht mit einem "Zertifikat" gleichzusetzen.


----------

